# Gate Hardware Needed



## El Barto (7 Nov 2018)

I'm after hardware for some gates I've made and was hoping someone could either point me in the direction of where to get it, or would want to make it themselves (happy to pay).

Below is a photo of the gates I was told to replicate but instead of being mounted to a wall they will be mounted to posts.







Cheers!


----------



## Robbo3 (7 Nov 2018)

Try a farm supplies. Not only do they generally stock a good range but they tend to be heavier duty & better weather proofed than those from DIY sheds.


----------



## El Barto (9 Nov 2018)

I’ve tried a couple of local places (ATF and Mole) but so far no luck.


----------



## deema (10 Nov 2018)

Local blacksmiths would be my first choice to achieve a truly rustic look. You can design what ever you want and probably charge a premium for it.


----------



## AndyT (10 Nov 2018)

The hardware in the picture is really quite cleverly simple. As far as I can see, the stiles rest on the ground, held back to the wall by loops. Another loop flips over the top to hold it closed.
Or the bottom pivots could be done by drilling a vertical hole in each post and putting in some steel rod or a bolt, with that resting in a hole in the concrete. (This would also stop the wood rotting.)
The steel strip to make those loops would not need to be very thick. You can buy strips of steel in B&Q - I'd try something about 3mm x 25mm. If you use a long strip and only cut it off afterwards you could bend that round a former cold. There will be YouTube videos on how to do this but your former can be a couple of blocks of wood or large bolts. Fixing the loops to the wall depends on what the wall is like. You might be able to leave the ends long and cement them in. Otherwise you could bend tabs using a metalworking vice and a hammer, then drill for screws into wall plugs.

I don't think off the shelf gate hardware will work, as it's designed for square section timber.


----------



## Inspector (10 Nov 2018)

I would get some pipe the diameter of the gate and weld a lag bolt to it.


----------



## El Barto (10 Nov 2018)

Thanks guys. 

Andy you're right, it is quite simple but I'm not sure I have the time to do it at the moment! That said, if I can't get a blacksmith to do it I'll probably end up doing it myself so thanks for the tips.

The driveway in question is on a slight incline so I reckon I'm going to need to mount the gates a couple of inches off the ground, which works for me as it means the posts spend less time in the wet.

So my thought was two loops on each outer post, one underneath the bottom horizontal and one at the top to hold the rest in place.

Like I said earlier, the gates will be mounted to wooden posts and not to a wall, so my thinking was that the loops would be a D shape and bolted through the main posts.


----------



## Inspector (10 Nov 2018)

D loops aren't a good idea if the gate gets lots of use. If you make them loose enough for rotation the gate will flop around a little as it swings. It you make them tight enough they will bind when you try to use them. Rubs off the paint too. I would give consideration to these types if it were me.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/field-gate-hinges

Pete


----------

